# Cervical Mucus after Possible Implantation?? - Please please help!! x



## Claire_Lou

Ok Ladies... Thank you so much for reading this, I don't like asking questions as normally you can find the answer somewhere but this morning I am really on edge...

For almost the last week I have been getting stomach cramps just like most of the ladies on here... again the best way to describe them is as a dull ache as appose to cramps but you understand when I refer to cramps this is what I mean...

Now for TMI... Last night I went to clean my BBT ready for taking my temp this morning and noticed that the CM on there was slightly pinkish :wacko: So this morning after taking my temp I decided to poke around and see what I could find... 

There is loads and loads of lotiony/damp CM and it is all ever so slightly off colour, I can't really say it looks pink but a guess would be somewhere in the colour chart between pink and brown... One clump had a redish streak in it (almost like a red bit of cotton but I have been wearing white underwear so know its not that) Again sorry for the TMI

Is this what CM should look like after implantation (I am guessing the cramps are implantation??)

I really really hope this is it... thanks for reading and baby dust to you all!

:dust:

P.s. I know I am bound to get some replies that tell me to test but I tested BFN yesterday and have promised myself that I will wait until at least 12dpo before testing again!


----------



## Claire_Lou

Just thought I better add... The reason I am asking this is because I was under the impression that implantation bleeding was supposed to be more bloody than this... This is just looking like normal CM with a slight tint to it :wacko:


----------



## schnoodle

i think it varies from person to person hun, but if it is unusual for you then it may be a good sign, i have heard it can be like this. good luck, hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## SBB

Hi Claire Lou, 

I have had a similar thing, as well as the cramps. 

If you click on my chart, you can see there's 3 days where I've had spotting after Ov. At 6DPO I had a small amount of brown spotting (only noticed it when I checked CM) 

And 9&10DPO I had really watery pink spotting, just when I wiped. 

Since I've had a little teeny tiny bit of brown mixed in with CM, but barely noticable. Brown spotting is completely normal for me anyway so I tend to ignore it (I possibly have endo, which could be the cause). 

Anyway, I took several tests yesterday and got some really really faint lines https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/295212-frer-12dpo-evaps-lines.html but I'm not convinced they actually mean anything... 

Let me know how you go with your testing and I'll update you once I've tested again today!! 

Hope it is a sign for us both x x x


----------



## SBB

Claire_Lou said:


> There is loads and loads of lotiony/damp CM and it is all ever so slightly off colour, I can't really say it looks pink but a guess would be somewhere in the colour chart between pink and brown...

I'd say this is similar to what I've got now, my CM is kind of clumpy! Lol I love how much TMI we share!! 

x x x


----------



## schnoodle

good luck girls!


----------



## Claire_Lou

Oh thank you so much for the reassurance its good to know you have it too and you can't get fake positives so yours must be bfp! Which side are your cramps as mine are both sides! Xxx


----------



## SBB

Yeh mine are both sides too! I get a lot of 'ovary pains' throughout my cycle anyway, I think this could be PCOS (awaiting tests) but this has been really persistent... 

I have done 3 tests this morning, an IC, a superdrug 10MUI and a FRER (from same pack as yesterdays) and they are _*ALL bfn!!*_ 

I'm not out yet, temp is still high - so FX!! I'm going to have a nosey at your chart! 

x x


----------



## Claire_Lou

What did you think to my chart hun??

I hope its not PCOS xx


----------



## SBB

Unfortunately I'm pretty sure it's pcos, I had an ultrasound, going for bloods on cd1 but obviously hoping that doesn't happen!! 

I looked at your chart, looking good - No dips below the coverline which is good! When are you testing (sorry if you've already said I ant remember!)


X x x


----------



## Claire_Lou

Testing tomorrow... you've got me worried now though!


----------



## SBB

Hey hun - did you test? 

My temp has dropped :cry: 

Sorry I read my post back, didn't mean to worry you! I don't think _*this*_ pain is PCOS related, just I get a lot of ovary pains because of PCOS - but this is a different type of pain... 
Let's hope it's a good pain for us!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no I just clicked on your chart - sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs: 

I think I'll be in the same boat later... 
x x x


----------



## Groovychick

I have also noticed my CM to be slightly brown in colour. Could this be a good sign?


----------

